# eric in spain (not yet)



## ericinspain (Oct 31, 2008)

Greetings,
Having now been abandoned by our 18 year old daughter to a life at university, my wife (British) and I (South African), together with our two dogs and one cat are almost at the point where we are about to commit ourselves to a trial period of life in Spain if you'll have us! Being international school teachers, having taught in several countries around the world, we find ourselves in Sudan at present and until May 2009. We are looking for a place to stay for several months, but owing to a tight budget have to consider the prospect of some sort of "housesitting" arrangement, and hence my message here. We would obviously pay utilities, etc as well as a nominal monthly fee for this privilege. If you can help or know of somebody who can, please be so kind as to contact me here. I also realize that we will soon have to begin the arduous process (especially for me, being South African but luckily married to a Brit!) of completing the necessary paperwork. By the way, we still have a modest house back in South Africa (Gordons Bay, outside Cape Town) which we would gladly use as a leverage to get you out of your place in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Eric, I cant help you. but I wanted to wish you well!

Jo


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Eric. I can't help either as we are only just moving out on 6th Nov (this Thursday). Just wanted to say I'm really excited, despite the global economy, and to wish you luck next year!

Ros


----------



## ericinspain (Oct 31, 2008)

rospapergirl said:


> Hi Eric. I can't help either as we are only just moving out on 6th Nov (this Thursday). Just wanted to say I'm really excited, despite the global economy, and to wish you luck next year!
> 
> Ros


Good luck!! Maybe drop me a line in a few weeks time - would love to know how it's going


----------



## ericinspain (Oct 31, 2008)

Good luck to you! Would love to know how it goes after a few weeks. Let me know!!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Eric

Drop me a line if you would like any info on life in Spain as a South African! I ive near Malaga on the Costa del Sol.

Good Luck!!
ony


----------

